# Just took delivery. Anyone in OR want to go for a ride?



## Drew L (Sep 28, 2017)

I live in Salem. Let me know if you want to go for a ride. Text is best. I am blown away by the power, smoothness and handling. 

Drew
503-409-6978

Red multi coat
18 inch wheels


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

Very nice offer! I wish I was closer but it’s a bit of a drive from Kentucky . I’m sure there’ll be others who will be happy to see it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@Drew L - I leave for work each day around 7-8a from Vancouver to Ptld's Central East Side, leave work 5-6ish for home. Feel free to come up and drive me around for my commute until I get mine  
We can try out our expansive HOV lane! (for those that don't know, Oregon's ONLY HOV lane runs in one direction for about 3 miles, 3 hours a day).


----------



## Drew L (Sep 28, 2017)

Good idea. Mhhh, maybe not. Usually light traffic between Willsonville and Salem though so come on down.


----------

